# English Setter, Am.buldog and Am.pit.bul Terrier



## Âüþãà

_Our pitotsy-English Setter, Am.buldog and Am.pit.bul Terrier_


----------



## colliemerles

what lovely pictures, very sweet dogs,


----------



## Âüþãà

Our pitotsy-English Setter, Am.buldog and Am.pit.bul Terrier





































American Pit Bull Terrier - English Setter ©РОССИЯ


----------



## Âüþãà

Èçâåíèòå, çà ïîâòîð, ñëó÷àéíî ïîëó÷èëîñü...
for repetition accidentally happened ...

American Pit Bull Terrier - English Setter ©ÐÎÑÑÈß


----------



## C.l.familiaris

Its nice to see an American pitbull Terrier looking how they should, theres alot of people breeding american bullies now, which are so different to the true APBT.


----------



## Acacia86

Gorgeous dogs!! And great pictures!


----------



## Âüþãà

They are the most loved and good!
Îíè ñàìûå ëþáèìûå è õîðîøèå!














































American Pit Bull Terrier - English Setter ©ÐÎÑÑÈß


----------



## shortbackandsides

lovely dogs but i dont think he will ever forgive you for that snowsuit!!!


----------



## tafwoc

They are stunning!


----------



## Nicky10

They're stunning it's great to see a healthy looking pit rather than the huge muscled ones. The american bulldog looks quite unimpressed with that suit though


----------



## Âüþãà

Jamaica, like in kombenizone. And as the lady, she likes to flirt.
ßìàéêå íðàâèòñÿ â êîìáåíèçîíå. È òàê êàê äàìà, îíà ëþáèò ïî êîêåòíè÷àòü.


----------



## Âüþãà

Ñïàñèáî âàì çà òåïëûå ñëîâà!

Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## Nicky10

It's good to see them with children too shows just how great family pets they can be


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà

ßìàéêà êàê ñòàðøàÿ âîçèòñÿ ñ ìàëûøàìè, õîòü îíè è âûðîñëè äëÿ íå¸ îíè âñãäà îñòàíóòñÿ äåòüìè.

Jamaica as a senior busy with the kids, even though they rose to it, they will vsgda children.























































American Pit Bull Terrier - English Setter ©ÐÎÑÑÈß


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Nonnie

Beautiful dogs.

Not keen on the leather harnesses. Gives them a look they dont really deserve.


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà

:001_rolleyes:


----------



## happysaz133

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## emmilouno1

aww what beautiful dogs and what lovely pictures!! They look like they are having great fun and as said previously its sooo nice to see a pitbull with a child loving each other so much


----------



## Âüþãà

Îíè êîíå÷íî âñå ðàçíûå ïî õàðàêòåðó, â êàæäîé åñòü ñâîÿ èçþìèíêà, ñâîé íåïîâòîðèìûé øàðì, ÷óâñòâî òàêòà è îãðîìíàÿ ëþáîâü ê íàì, ìû èõ ëþáèì çà òî ÷î îíè åñòü. Âîò òàêèå îíè ðàçíûå è òàêèå ïðåêðàñíûå!

They of course all different characters, each has its zest, its own unique charm, tact and a great love for us, we love them for cho they are. Here they are so different and so beautiful!


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## D-Nova

Pit they are banned here in this country  Lovely dogs


----------



## Âüþãà

D-Nova said:


> Pit they are banned here in this country  Lovely dogs


Èç-çà ãîðå ðàçâåäåíöåâ ýòî è ïðîèçîøëî. Ñîáàêà íå îòâåðòêà, ÷òîá áûòü óíèâåðñàëüíîé. Âîò ñáîé â ãèíåòèêå è ïðîèçîøåë.

Because of the hill breeders what happened. The dog is not a screwdriver, to be universal. That failure and ginetike occurred.


----------



## Âüþãà

Snowy Forest. Beauty! And carries flying flying snow-white beauty.
Ñíåæíûé ëåñ. Êðàñîòà! È íåñåòñÿ â ëåòÿùåì ïîëåòå áåëîñíåæíàÿ êðàñàâèöà.


----------



## Âüþãà

We have good news! At our house was this nice girl!
Such a pretty, delicate and we loved!

Shnep Nack Persiva of Breed


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà

That's such a sweet couple


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## simplysardonic

Beautiful dogs, your pics are great


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Guest

Oh my gosh... Your Setter!! <3
We have an Irish Setter - Such lovely dogs


----------



## Âüþãà

Idyll


----------



## Âüþãà

IrishSetter said:


> Oh my gosh... Your Setter!! <3
> We have an Irish Setter - Such lovely dogs


Irish Setter is a splendid English horse! Amazingly beautiful and intelligent!


----------



## celicababe1986

wonderful pictures, thanks alot for sharing x


----------



## Âüþãà

Thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## mitch4

Beautiful photos

Very Impressive dogs

I love the breed English setter and have never seen such an elegent, if this is the right word, looking pit bull :smile5:


----------



## Nicky10

Thats how pitbulls are meant to look not a mass of muscles.


----------



## mitch4

what a shame theyv been bred to look all hard and muscle bound, this dog here is really very sleek and not offensive looking at all

Strong yet elegant Im impressed as i only thought of them as over muscled angry looking dogs


----------



## Nicky10

There are a lot look like that and then there's the ones that have bowlegs and huge muscles. I prefer the sleeker ones much more athletic which is important in that breed


----------



## mitch4

Its definitely a proud and good looking dog


----------



## Âüþãà

MADLEN EMPIRE of DEMON'S.










She is very friendly, loves to walk in the woods.


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà

She has very expressive eyes, and velvety character.


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## mitch4

Shes lovely these photos are very nice :smile5:


----------



## plumo72

Lovely dogs xxx


----------



## Âüþãà

A walk in the woods


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## mezzer

_Great pictures.....lovely dogs_


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas

lovely pictures! Theyre all gorgeous


----------



## mezzer

_gorgeous...._


----------



## Âüþãà

Thank you all for your attention and kind words!


----------



## Âüþãà

Walk in the snowy woods


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Guest

All such beautiful dogs to be very proud of x


----------



## Âüþãà

Fi118 said:


> All such beautiful dogs to be very proud of x


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## dogtrainerDp

wow, great photos, and incredible dogs. !!


----------



## Âüþãà

A jeto ona tak televizor smotrit


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## alaun

Absolutely gorgeous all of them - but your setters are so stunning, I am biased. :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Âüþãà

*alaun*
Thank you for komplemen! You have beautiful pets!









Walk with a friend


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Nicky10

You have such beautiful dogs. Come join in the rest of the forum if your english is up to it


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà

*Nicky10*What?


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Nicky10

Post in other threads tell us about your dogs.


----------



## Âüþãà

*Nicky10*,Where?


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## CatzEyes

All your photos are great...u truly do have some beautiful dogs there....looks like they are well taken care of


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà

All spring hello! 
Established snowdrops.



















Girls grown


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Meandog

They all look amazing.:thumbup:


----------



## Âüþãà

Thank you!


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## lynguistic

wow that is a big bulldog, beautiful dogs!


----------



## Ducky

your setters are beautiful


----------



## Patterdale_lover

Your setter looks like mine.


----------



## Âüþãà

Patterdale_lover said:


> Your setter looks like mine.


----------



## Âüþãà

Ducky said:


> your setters are beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## Âüþãà

lynguistic said:


> wow that is a big bulldog, beautiful dogs!


Thank you!


----------



## GemCheri

Stunning dogs! Makes me miss my english setter.


----------



## JoshuaGaler

Oh wow! those are really a great dogs and lovely pics that you people had taken. I have one German Shepard but don't ahve his pics along with my in this computer. I assure you i will share with you guys soon.


----------



## Âüþãà

Me
ochennravitsya
this picture!


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà

Sorry,
but I wanted to share the!


----------



## Âüþãà

With love from Russia!


----------



## Zaros

&#1047;&#1076;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1091;&#1081;&#1090;&#1077;, &#1103;&#1082; &#1074;&#1080;. &#1044;&#1077; &#1074;&#1080; &#1078;&#1080;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077; &#1074; &#1056;&#1086;&#1089;&#1110;&#1111;

Sorry I'm a little rusty


----------



## Âüþãà

Moscow:thumbup:


----------



## Zaros

Âüþãà;1585451 said:


> Moscow:thumbup:


Я живу в великий ліс у Фінляндії. Ми сусіди :thumbup:


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## alaun

They really are stunning dogs. We are tempted to get a working English next time. It'll be interesting to see how they compare to our red and whites.


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## mlynnc

This is the first time I've seen this thread, I enjoyed looking through all of the pictures! Beautiful dogs


----------



## Âüþãà

Zaros said:


> ß æèâó â âåëèêèé ë³ñ ó Ô³íëÿíä³¿. Ìè ñóñ³äè :thumbup:












Finland beautiful:thumbup:


----------



## Âüþãà

mlynnc said:


> This is the first time I've seen this thread, I enjoyed looking through all of the pictures! Beautiful dogs


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## tomspencer

Very very cute ! love english setters


----------



## Âüþãà

tomspencer said:


> Very very cute ! love english setters


Thank you!:thumbup:

Learning


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## DogLover1981

They are beautiful dogs. Gorgeous pictures.


----------



## Âüþãà

Thank you!


----------



## Jackie99

All such, stunning, happy looking dogs, I have a particular soft spot for the Bulldog, what a beauty! More pictures please!


----------



## Guest

All wonderful dogs! ^_^

I am in love with your American Bulldog, what a stunner!


----------



## Âüþãà

*Jackie99, Oddball * 
Thank you!


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà

Our half-brother Bulldrow Ivanhoe
His height is 65 cm, weight 59 kg, Head is 70 cm


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà

Love, tenderness, devotion, courage and understanding, it's all in perfect balance it ..
Here are a Pit Bull Terrier it.


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## cutekiaro1

so much for the big scary man eating dogs 

All your dogs are just stunning, I love the bulldog


----------



## Âüþãà

cutekiaro1 said:


> so much for the big scary man eating dogs
> 
> All your dogs are just stunning, I love the bulldog


Bredyatina!
People are fiercely dogs................(

Our breeder


----------



## Âüþãà

Our Luxury Dog Breeder!


----------



## Âüþãà

Profi.Ekspert and lover of the American bulldog!:thumbup:


----------



## Âüþãà

Look what he brought handsome! 
In the rock


----------



## Jackie99

Say it again because it is true, Beautiful animals


----------



## Âüþãà

That's the first snow ..


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà

Exhibition "Gold collar " Ring Junior Handler 18.12.2010
Moskva.Rossiya


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà

:thumbup:


----------



## Âüþãà

Madeleine 
Demons of the Empire

Winter, cold, cold day ... the sun so that the nose mitten want to wear, 
and tushkan worn, warm probably.
She is happy.
And we slowly freeze from the cold.
Warming ourselves, and I primerzla



















Put her nose into the palm


----------



## Âüþãà

Winter races


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## portiaa

Beautiful,beautiful,beautiful! I love your English setters!


----------



## Âüþãà

Thank you for your kind words!









Moscow is cold, but we walk!
Girls running around playing.


----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## Âüþãà




----------



## XxZoexX

Lovely dogs, I adore the setters.. Too cute for words


----------



## kate11

Gorgeous dogs lovely setter pup! cute pic with the snow suit on!


----------



## Pointermum

great dogs, i love your setters.


----------

